
How One of the Internet’s Biggest History Forums Deals with Holocaust Deniers - thomasmeeks
https://amp.slate.com/technology/2018/07/the-askhistorians-subreddit-banned-holocaust-deniers-and-facebook-should-too.html
======
ranae
While I may agree with the author's sentiment, platform denial will never be
the correct answer when trying to change minds, nor will pushing the idea that
there are questions one may not ask or that simply asking certain questions
makes one somehow evil.

Beyond that, TFA could use some editing. I highly doubt that the users who
frequent The_Donald are pro-Obama, or that the AskHistorians moderators suffer
a daily barrage by Jewish supremacists.

------
bjourne
I think that is wrong. I have debated with Holocaust deniers before. It is
laughably easy to debunk their arguments. Denier brings up canned argument #5:
Dachau had no gas chambers. A coherent counter-argument can be googled up in
15 minutes. Denier then moves on to canned argument #6 and you repeat the
process. Time consuming, but not hard at all. They are so stupidly easy to
expose that banning them just makes them appear more powerful than they really
are.

Denialism isn't unique to the Holocaust either. It is used in lots of
countries to try and cover up their less than stellar past.

------
Nicksil
Non-AMP link: [https://slate.com/technology/2018/07/the-askhistorians-
subre...](https://slate.com/technology/2018/07/the-askhistorians-subreddit-
banned-holocaust-deniers-and-facebook-should-too.html)

